# The "Calibers Indoor Range & Yousef Sansour Present CQB Training"



## MacChiroCtr (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello... do you offer this class more than once a year?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

We offer them as offen as we can. The problem is they usually fill up before I post them on the site. Just like the one August 6th. I booked the class before I even knew the date. If you want to get on the call list just let us know on your next visit, and I'll call you with earliest available spot. The class August 6th is the CQB 2 class, so 1 would be a prerequisite anyway. 

Thanks
Kenny


----------

